# Krebse, Schnecken und Muscheln im Koi-Teich



## daighterman (29. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,
bin gerade bei www.fördefisch-online.de auf Krebse, __ Muscheln und __ Schnecken gestoßen. 
Meine Frage: Vertragen sich diese Tierchen mit Kois bzw. kann man sie zusammen in einem Teich halten? So ein paar Krebse machen bestimmt auch was her in nen Teich...(die Frage bezieht sich auf gefilterte sowie ungefilterte Teiche, ich denke das ist da unterschiedlich oder?)

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ares (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Krebse,  Schnecken und  Muscheln im Koi-Teich*

Hallo,

ich kann nur zu Schnecken etwas sagen: Meine Koi fanden die lecker  .
Ich habe mir im vergangenen Sommer einige Schnecken in der Zoohandlung besorgt und meine Koi fanden diese seeeehr interessant . Ziemlich teures Fischfutter . Nun habe ich mir einige Schnecken in den Pflanzenteich gesetzt, so dass die Koi nicht mehr dran kommen. 

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## canis (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Krebse,  Schnecken und  Muscheln im Koi-Teich*

Diese Frage kann man nicht so einfach mit ja oder nein beantworten. 

Krebse sind spannende Tiere und lassens ich mit vielen Fischen vergesellschaften. Bedingung ist, dass die Krebse genügend Versteckmöglichkeiten erhalten (Höhlen, Wurzelstöcke, etc.). Jungkrebse sind bei vielen Fischarten als Beute beliebt, auch bei Karpfenartigen und damit Koi. Umgekehrt stellen erwachsene Krebse auch mal Kleinfischen nach, was zu Konflikten mit bodenlebenden Arten führen kann (ist im Aquarium aber problematischer als im Gartenteich). Ob Krebse im Teich "was hermachen", ist übrigens Ansichtsache, denn sie sind fast ausschliesslich nachtaktiv. Wenn du bereits, dich nachts mit einer Taschenlampe auf die Lauer zu leben um sie beobachten zu können, dann ist gut. Am Tag wirst du die Tiere aber nicht sehen. 

Übrigens: Ich hoffe, du bist dir bewusst, dass nur einheimische Krebsarten in den Teich gehören! Fremde Arten haben in offenen Gewässern wie Teichen rein gar nichts verloren, da sie daraus problemlos entwichen und in die Wildnis gelangen können. Dazu gibts bereits mehrere Threads, schau dazu mal im Krebs-Unterforum nach. 

Zu den Muscheln: Diese sind recht anspruchsvoll. Wichtig ist für sie einerseits sandiges Substrat. In einem gefilterten Teich könnte für sie allenfalls Nahrungsmangel herrschen, da sie Filtrierer sind, die ihre Nahrung aus dem Wasser aufnehmen. Muscheln lassen sich zudem nur schlecht mit Krebsen vergesellschaften, da Krebse Muscheln über alles lieben! 

Zu den Schnecken: Die werden wie von meiner Vorrednerin erwähnt einerseits von den Fischen gerne verspiesen, andererseits aber ebenfalls von den Krebsen. Schnecken sind unter den Tieren die Krebsnahrung Nummer 1! Ich gebe zu meinen Krebsen deshalb sogar immer wieder Schnecken als Nahrung dazu. In ausreichend grossen Teichen mit ausreichend Schneckennahrung sollten Schnecken aber eigentlich mit Fischen und Krebsen leben können, selbst wenn sie immer wieder zur Nahrung werden.


----------



## karsten. (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Krebse,  Schnecken und  Muscheln im Koi-Teich*

Hallo

Das gelesen ?

oder [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14/]das [/URL]

mfG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Krebse,  Schnecken und  Muscheln im Koi-Teich*

Hi,

und zu guter Lezt: Größere Karpfen (Koi) bekommen selbst Muscheln kaputtgespielt. Es gibt Karpfen die sich zu wahren Spezialisten im Muschelknacken entwickeln (das leckere Innenleben ist schließlich auch sehr nahrhaft)

MfG Frank


----------



## daighterman (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Krebse,  Schnecken und  Muscheln im Koi-Teich*

ok, danke.
dann hat sich das Thema wohl erledigt.

Gruß
Michael


----------

